# 1st time for my dog in a Flight



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, Stella will be the next month the first time for her in at flight for 2 weeks vacation in my country.. Likely I can take her with my in the flight but will be 16 hours trip. Any advice??? 
thanks


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

We have to travel very long distances to see my family (usually a 14 - 15 hour drive). Our vet recommended Dramamine (sp). It's that motion sickness meds we take? It makes them sleepy. I'd call your vet to check how much to give. I think our 40lb APBT was allowed to take one pill for that period. It might have been one every so many hours. It's been a long time since we've made the drive with an animal. Good luck!


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for your advice.. I have 2 differents medications, I already bought it one from Flores the Bach for pets. Hope Stella don't bark and stay calm, she has a lot of energize all day long.. (as chihuahua) how about the food..? is better give her some food before to get the flight or during the flight?
thanks


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I assume you will keep Stella under your seat on the flight which should be prefectly fine. 

Just a word of caution - I have worked for a couple of different airlines and my advise would be not to fly your dog if you have to check him unless life or death necessary. The animals are treated like luggage and thrown around like luggage and there is NO climate control or air pressure control - freezing cold or steaming hot. In my time with the airlines I have seen many animals not make it off the flight.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

lorih1770 said:


> I assume you will keep Stella under your seat on the flight which should be prefectly fine.
> 
> Just a word of caution - I have worked for a couple of different airlines and my advise would be not to fly your dog if you have to check him unless life or death necessary. The animals are treated like luggage and thrown around like luggage and there is NO climate control or air pressure control - freezing cold or steaming hot. In my time with the airlines I have seen many animals not make it off the flight.


Thanks lorih770.. Likely I found an airline COPA so I will keep Stella under my seat she is 6 lb.. (I hope once we leave the airport I can take her close to me.. ) otherwise I was thinking to take her or not to my country.. is only 2 weeks vacation, but I don't want to leave her, she will suffer more than 17 hours in an flight.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

When we would take our dog on 15 hour drives, our vet said not to feed after midnight the night prior to the trip. Then, after you arrive at your destination, you may feed her at her normal feeding time. You don't want her throwing up the medication or her breakfast! Good luck!


----------

